# Two-room hotel apartment in Beijing?



## xxxxxxxxxhanha (Jan 22, 2014)

How do I find a hotel/guesthouse that has an two-room apartment in Beijing? If possible more "Chinese" than "Western".

Two of my relatives are coming to visit and they really would like to stay in the same apartment. Thre are tons of good hotels but their suites are quite ridiculously expensive. Booking, Agoda etc haven't been to much use either because they almost only offer studios for two people.

Please, any tips are highly appreciated!


----------



## peanutbutterjellytime (Jan 24, 2014)

How long are they staying? Usually, if you go through a rental company they would require 6 months. You might want to try a few classifieds, like thebeijinger. 

What do you mean by more Chinese than westerner?? The only thing that comes to my mind are the squat toilets and bathroom tile floors.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Ascot Beijing has two and three bedroom suites, not cheap though.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxhanha (Jan 22, 2014)

*Thanks!*



peanutbutterjellytime said:


> How long are they staying? Usually, if you go through a rental company they would require 6 months. You might want to try a few classifieds, like thebeijinger.
> 
> What do you mean by more Chinese than westerner?? The only thing that comes to my mind are the squat toilets and bathroom tile floors.


My family will be staying for two weeks. I actually started looking into Airbnb, there are some good options even though they aren't significantly more cheap than official hotel. Will keep on looking. Thank you for your replies!

By "Chinese" I mean mean the Chinese spirit, not brushed steel surfaces, black leather and bacon for breakfast. It's only a wish but it's nice to be aware of where one is,


----------



## rob_thomson (Feb 19, 2014)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Ascot Beijing has two and three bedroom suites, not cheap though.


Ascot is pretty good.


----------

